# tycoon/fin-nor golden regal 50



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i have this reel its used has scratches and some pits but nothing bad mechanicly. i will give it 9 out of 10. cosmetics i say 7 my q is whats it worth and when was it made its old and has made in maimi and a patent # under it all the only issue is the knob or switch where u switch from click to freespool is gone or broken. is it worth fishing with or is it better to be put up as a colector


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

The old Fin Nor's have an amazing reputation...and very frequently demand a substantial asking price. I've seen the 50s go between $100 to $200 depending on condition. And, as always with old reels, condition is everything. From your description you may be better off fishing it. Doesn't sound like the condition would fit a collectable. Let me know if you need any help getting it back in order.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

joe thanks, thats about what i thought i saw 1 for sale new never fished in the box with papers and a guy was asking 500 and i doubt he got that but i have seen green 706 go for close to that brand new so who knows, do u have a shop if so where are u located. one more q i see these new 706/302 knobs for sale i have 3 706 rubber handels where over time the rubber slid off how do i fix that with the metal or do i need a complete handle im just sick of paying penn 30 for a handle that may not last 2 years


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I fish a FN Golden Regal 20 all the time. I use it to troll for kings, mahi, bft, etc. They made a lot of them and they just don't have a ton of collector value. They are simple and stout reels that do fish very nicely but you may want to work on the drag washer a little bit.


----------

